# 20x20 large enough for the stable yard



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

My stable will be 12 ft W by 6 ft long and the yard about 20x20. I walked it off in my shop today, using the shop as a guide of how much space it is and I think that should be fine. Thoughts?


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Is this going to be the only turnout space you are providing your horse or is there a larger pasture for turnout? 

Basically, a 20 x 20 outside space is just going to end up being a drylot. My drylot is 30 x 60, which is fine for keeping a horse or two off of grass, but not for general turnout. There is no room to get spunky and burn off energy. 

6 ft for a stable isn't big enough, either. IMO.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Agreed. Six foot can cause problems, especially if your horse decides to roll. It's best to go with a square stall of around 10x10 atleast, or if you're set on rectangular, I'd probably go with 10x8 or more, and that's pushing it IMO. 

As for the turnout, it really depends on what you want it for. If you have a pasture also that the horse will have access to often, then 20x20 is fine. If not though, it's just going to be- as Sahara stated- a dry lot. We keep our horses paired two in one in 60x60 dry lots, and even then its a bit cramped and they need access to a pasture atleast four times a week. (ours are 24-7 outdoor, though)

If it rains in your area, also think about drainage. Since this will end up having no grass or shrubbery in it, there won't be anything to soak up water- making a very big mess on rainy days both on the horse, in the stall, and in the paddock when you go to muck. Might want to think about a run-off somewhere or something ^^


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree !


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Are you talking a run in shelter that is 6 foot deep and 12 foot wide? I'm just confused and trying to understand exactly what you are building. 20x20 is a good dry lot as said before but it's not much space to let the horses run and graze. You'd have to feed hay and grain year round, 2 to three times a day. (a round bale would be helpful...)


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> Are you talking a run in shelter that is 6 foot deep and 12 foot wide? I'm just confused and trying to understand exactly what you are building. 20x20 is a good dry lot as said before but it's not much space to let the horses run and graze. You'd have to feed hay and grain year round, 2 to three times a day. (a round bale would be helpful...)


yes a run in shelter or where he can go at night if he chooses. I will have a pasture yes and divided so that one area can grow as he grazes one section of the pasture. And i meant as you are looking at it, it will be 12 across by 6 deep


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

My horse will be let out daily to graze in the pasture and i will also feed hay and feed


----------

